# Muy buenos dias tengan ustedes. Una pregunta al aire: ¿es la gente del Sur la más traicionera que hay en España? La más lianta, la más navajera...



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

¿Algún gen moro?

Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.

Esto es una generalización pero la tengo comprobada de manera habitual. Un 80% de ellos son así. Por ahí estará.

@Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## El primo del Adric (15 Ene 2022)

O'henry eres un puto subnormal y además progre comepollas


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Para que lo entendáis, son algo así como Djokovic, liante, que sabe que hay unas normas pero trata de darle las vueltas necesarias para salirse con la suya, muy cansinos. 

Realmente insoportables. Yo los tiraba a todos junto con los moros. Todos juntos, más o menos son lo mismo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Si, sin lugar a dudas.

Y a mucha honra


----------



## Titan_Hiperion (15 Ene 2022)

Sí, como el resto de españoles. De hecho es la prueba de que somos el mismo país. En todo caso como no conozco a todos los andaluces ni al resto de españoles me quedo con que hay de todo.


----------



## Al-paquia (15 Ene 2022)

A los vanidosos como tu los desplumamos que da gusto, no vengas.


----------



## fluffy (15 Ene 2022)

Tienes alguna experiencia concreta que respalde tus palabras?


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Titan_Hiperion dijo:


> Sí, como el resto de españoles. De hecho es la prueba de que somos el mismo país. En todo caso como no conozco a todos los andaluces ni al resto de españoles me quedo con que hay de todo.




Esa idea tengo yo. Escoria. Solo que tengo comprobado que más para abajo de de los Pirineros peor es la gente en este sentido. No digo en otros, pero en este sentido Andalucia se lleva la palma. Gitanacos. No se diferencian tanto de ellos.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

El español en general es así.

En cualquier caso, yo me quedo con los andaluces del floro @Lemmy es Dios @alas97 @Ancient Warrior

Los que están de la azotea aquí son los alicantinos . Mi visión de ellos ha empeorado después de registrarme en este puto antro.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Esa idea tengo yo. Escoria. Solo que tengo comprobado que más para abajo de de los Pirineros peor es la gente en este sentido. No digo en otros, pero en este sentido Andalucia se lleva la palma. Gitanacos. No se diferencian tanto de ellos.



Pues sí que genera cosas tu cabeza para eludir tú responabilidad o la de la gente de tu tierra.


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (15 Ene 2022)

Di que sí, los gandaluces son lo peor, no cómo los gallegos, que son transparentes, los madrileños, que son humildes, los vascos, que son pacíficos, y por último pero no menos importantes, los catalanes, que son tan desprendidos ellos...

Ironic mode ON


----------



## At4008 (15 Ene 2022)

_Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres._

Un clásico del refranero


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2022)

Conozco todo el terruño y a sus gentes, y lo que puedo resumir es que cuanto más al norte, la gente es más aborregada ... curran y prosperan para que el sistema los fagocite. Los del sur lo tienen más claro, "para que los fagociten que curre otro"


----------



## Esparto (15 Ene 2022)

A ver si te crees que eres prusiano.


----------



## #SrLobo (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes



joder, la viva descripción de @xicomalo


----------



## At4008 (15 Ene 2022)

#SrLobo dijo:


> joder, la viva descripción de @xicomalo


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Ene 2022)

Sobre todo los de Granada


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

Otro danés del sur...


----------



## Trilerotrolero (15 Ene 2022)

Por qué prosperan esta mierda de hilos? El OP es un subnormal, vale y entiendo que abra el hilo para sentirse mejor en su por él constatada inmundicia existencial. Pero, los que le contestan, que os pasa?


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> Di que sí, los gandaluces son lo peor, no cómo los gallegos, que son transparentes, los madrileños, que son humildes, los vascos, que son pacíficos, y por último pero no menos importantes, los catalanes, que son tan desprendidos ellos...
> 
> Ironic mode ON




Los tópicos tienen algo de razón. Así es. Cada región con lo suyo.

Pero yo no puedo con las gitanas y gitanos y sus aspavientos y con los andaluces en general. Todo gritos y picardia. No puedo más.


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero yo no puedo con las gitanas y gitanos y sus aspavientos y con los andaluces en general. Todo gritos y picardia. No puedo más.



Pero tampoco se puede decir que Andalucía con lo grande que es, es toda igual. La Andalucía oriental es otra cosa, y un jienense, por ejemplo, se parece mucho más a un castellano que a un sevillano, que es el típico andaluz al que te refieres.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que en Cagaluña no cabe un hijo de puta más y no son el sur.

Estoy seguro que, aunque en Cagaluña no cabe un hijo de puta más, SE LAS VAN A ARREGLAR PARA QUE HAYA MÁS Y MÁS HDLGP todavía.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> Pero tampoco se puede decir que Andalucía con lo grande que es, es toda igual. La Andalucía oriental es otra cosa, y un jienense, por ejemplo, se parece mucho más a un castellano que a un sevillano, que es el típico andaluz al que te refieres.




Eso está claro. He dicho que en general.

Pero es que es demasiada gente, en general. No hay manera de que dejen de pensar en metérle la puñalada a alguien o sacar algo de provecho de cualquier cosa. ¿Cómo pueden vivir así? Debe haber sido el hambre.

Todo muy moro, añado. Y he estado en Marruecos.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Sobre todo los de Granada




Los de Pinos Puente. Los peores.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Es que hay algo... Hay algo en el Sur que nos hace malos.

A lo que me refiero es a algo parecido a Nápoles. El Norte es muy hijo de puta, quizás hasta más que el Sur, pero el Sur es hijo de puta y LIANTE.


----------



## shur 1 (15 Ene 2022)

¿Y los ingleses te tratan mejor que los españoles siendo cook?


----------



## BHAN83 (15 Ene 2022)

Con buen clima hace falta poco para ser feliz. Como en el sur.

Con un clima de mierda y mujeres espantosas, hay que ser el jodido Tio Gilito para ser un poco feliz. Como en el norte.


----------



## Gigatr0n (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?



De hecho, los moros son lo mejor que hay en aquella tierra llena de cucarachas, sabandijas, viciosos, ladrones, descerebrados, catetos y mierderos que hay en todo el globo... sí, en todo el globo he dicho puesto que ese gentuzo fue exportado a otros contienentes y diferentes partes de España para "repoblar" puesto que esa chusma se reproduce como conejos pero eso de trabajar, no te preocupes que no vas a pillar a ninguno trabajando que no sea para él mismo o para conseguir algo que no ha podido conseguir robando.

... pues eso, si no fuera por los moros que hay ahí, aquél lugar sería mejor explotarlo con saña.


----------



## Abeja Asesina (15 Ene 2022)




----------



## Progretón (15 Ene 2022)

Preguntas de este tipo denotan pereza intelectual.

Por el norte se hace lo mismo - vaguear, puñaladas traperas ... -, pero de forma más disimulada e hipócrita.

Pero al final los del sur son la misma mierda que los que somos del norte. La misma, con la diferencia de que allí abajo no hay que soportar los inviernos infames que nos gastamos en el norte.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Preguntas de este tipo denotan pereza intelectual.
> 
> Por el norte se hace lo mismo - vaguear, puñaladas traperas -, pero de forma más disimulada e hipócrita.




Muchas menos. En el Sur es 24/7 pensando en cómo hacerla o evitar que te la hagan.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Pondré los ejemplos, ya me da igual todo quien sepa quién soy.

En las casas aquí en UK la gente del Sur se toma la justicia por su mano jugando con la comida de los demás. Me refiero incluso a mear en el caldo de un compañero de piso con el que han tenido bronca.


Y eso es muy del Sur porque no es el único caso que conozco.

Otro caso: quieren joderte y enfermos de Covid hacen un desastre en la cocina. Cocinan y no limpian, enfermos de Covid en cuarentena. Solo para joder.

Eso es muy del Sur.


----------



## Cabrea2 (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Con buen clima hace falta poco para ser feliz. Como en el sur.
> 
> Con un clima de mierda y mujeres espantosas, hay que ser el jodido Tio Gilito para ser un poco feliz. Como en el norte.




La gente feliz no tiene esa malicia.

Esto es el Lazarillo de Tormes. Hambre.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso está claro. He dicho que en general.
> 
> Pero es que es demasiada gente, en general. No hay manera de que dejen de pensar en metérle la puñalada a alguien o sacar algo de provecho de cualquier cosa. ¿Cómo pueden vivir así? Debe haber sido el hambre.
> 
> Todo muy moro, añado. Y he estado en Marruecos.



No has estado, eres de allí.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pondré los ejemplos, ya me da igual todo quien sepa quién soy.
> 
> En las casas aquí en UK la gente del Sur se toma la justicia por su mano jugando con la comida de los demás. Me refiero incluso a mear en el caldo de un compañero de piso con el que han tenido bronca.
> 
> ...



Pues sí que has tragado mierda por ahí, y lo pagas con los andaluces. Vuelve a Marruecos que allí en tu casa no te harán nada de eso.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

hastalosgueb original dijo:


> No has estado, eres de allí.



No. No soy de allí.


----------



## HARLEY66 (15 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Yo creo que en Cagaluña no cabe un hijo de puta más y no son el sur.



Ya, pero no es lo mismo, lo tuyo es envidia


----------



## carhacol (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pondré los ejemplos, ya me da igual todo quien sepa quién soy.
> 
> En las casas aquí en UK la gente del Sur se toma la justicia por su mano jugando con la comida de los demás. Me refiero incluso a mear en el caldo de un compañero de piso con el que han tenido bronca.
> 
> ...



No hay que irse a Inglaterra para parecer interesante y acabar como lavaplatos. En Andalucía existen los lavavajillas.


----------



## carhacol (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Los de Pinos Puente. Los peores.



Para ser del norte, rubio y con dos metros, parece que conoces muy bien Pinos Puente, un pueblo perdido de Granada cercano al de Juana Rivas. La verdad es que los que salís de ahí no tenéis buena fama ni entre los de Almanjayar.


----------



## corolaria (15 Ene 2022)

En todas partes cuecen habas.

Y frijoles también.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> No hay que irse a Inglaterra para parecer interesante y acabar como lavaplatos. En Andalucía existen los lavavajillas.




Te equivocas. Ya ni trabajo en hosteleria.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Ene 2022)

Hay de todo en todas partes, yo por lo general como pienso bien de todo el mundo, obtengo lo mismo de la gente.


----------



## porconsiguiente (15 Ene 2022)

Los que ponían bombas eran de las vascongadas, que están al norte.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El español en general es así.
> 
> En cualquier caso, yo me quedo con los andaluces del floro @Lemmy es Dios @alas97 @Ancient Warrior
> 
> Los que están de la azotea aquí son los alicantinos . Mi visión de ellos ha empeorado después de registrarme en este puto antro.



Pero que dices quillo


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Hay de todo en todas partes, yo por lo general como pienso bien de todo el mundo, obtengo lo mismo de la gente.




Y una mierda.


En cuanto te ven bueno saltan encima tuya.


----------



## Carlos París (15 Ene 2022)

Donde menos genes morunos hay es precisamente en Andalucía. Donde más en Galicia y Zamora. Y no quita para que sí, muchos de los andaluces son escoria.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

porconsiguiente dijo:


> Los que ponían bombas eran de las vascongadas, que están al norte.




Totalmente de acuerdo, pero me refiero a otra cosa. A la malicia, a los vivos, a los navajeros, a los pícaros. Son muy muy cansinos. Si no te la clavan te la clavarán, son así.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero me refiero a otra cosa. A la malicia, a los vivos, a los navajeros, a los pícaros. Son muy muy cansinos. Si no te la clavan te la clavarán, son así.



Si tu novio andaluz te ha puesto los cuernos, no debes pagarlo con todos los demás.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (15 Ene 2022)

Sur. centro, norte,... todos escoria, y cada vez más acentuada.


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

algunas tendencias (para mal) de herencia moruna que he podido observar en Andalucia:

- tienen las viviendas particulares como los chorros del oro pero la calle al no ser de nadie pues ancha es castilla (el vertedero).

- vas a una obra y hay uno tumbado a la bartola (el capataz - negrero) y cinco currando a su aire (colocando los interruptores al revés, por ejemplo).

- si no eres de los "suyos", se consideran legitimados para aplicarte un precio ad hoc (timarte).

esto quizás se puede extender a todo el pais en menor o mayor medida, pero es mas evidente en el sur.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

5, member: 129629"]
Ver archivo adjunto 906894




Ver archivo adjunto 906895

[/QUOTE]


Gigatr0n dijo:


> De hecho, los moros son lo mejor que hay en aquella tierra llena de cucarachas, sabandijas, viciosos, ladrones, descerebrados, catetos y mierderos que hay en todo el globo... sí, en todo el globo he dicho puesto que ese gentuzo fue exportado a otros contienentes y diferentes partes de España para "repoblar" puesto que esa chusma se reproduce como conejos pero eso de trabajar, no te preocupes que no vas a pillar a ninguno trabajando que no sea para él mismo o para conseguir algo que no ha podido conseguir robando.
> 
> ... pues eso, si no fuera por los moros que hay ahí, aquél lugar sería mejor explotarlo con saña.



Otro al que su novio andaluz le ha roto el culo y lo ha abandonado.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Otro ejemplo. Me pusieron esto unos andaluces, en los que habia de todo, algunos parecian bien, de ley, pero otros han salido de lo peor. Saben que soy catalán (aunque reniego del independentismo), y me meten esto invitados en mi casa y estos cómicos invitados en Buenafuente.




El video es famoso en Andalucia por lo que se ve. Ven bien que invitados al programa de Buenafuente le insulten a la cara.

Si no te la meten, te la meterán. Por cierto sus películas son infumables.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> en Andalucia he observadoalgunas tendencias de herencia moruna:
> 
> - tienen las viviendas particulares como los chorros del oro pero la calle al no ser de nadie pues ancha es castilla
> 
> ...




Exacto!!!! 

Veo que les conoces bien.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...




Si aqui los del norte vemos a los Valencianos como lo mas cercano a los moros. Quinquis, cocainomanos y navajeros.







Los Andaluces a su lado son SS arios honorificos.


----------



## Hrodrich (15 Ene 2022)

Llora más fuerte, cagalán.


----------



## Pleonasmo (15 Ene 2022)

Partiendo de la base de que en el sur tienen menos de moro que algunas zonas del norte de España...(y eso que en el norte hay bien poquito).

Malisimo troll, cabron.


----------



## Charo afgana (15 Ene 2022)

Vaya, friega cuatro platos en Londres y ya se cree superior al resto,

es curioso que todos los rojos de mierda terminan siendo los más clasistas,

al ignore por rojo hijodeputa y covidiota.


----------



## carhacol (15 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> algunas tendencias (para mal) de herencia moruna que he podido observar en Andalucia:
> 
> - tienen las viviendas particulares como los chorros del oro pero la calle al no ser de nadie pues ancha es castilla (el vertedero).
> 
> ...



Poco conoces Andalucía. A las ocho de la mañana están las mujeres barriendo y fregando las puertas de su casa. Y, si alguna se retrasa ya la tildan da guarra.
O a lo mejor es que yo vivo en California y no me he enterado.
Bueno, siendo de Pinos Puente se puede entender.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que en el sur tienen menos de moro que algunas zonas del norte de España...(y eso que en el norte hay bien poquito).
> 
> Malisimo troll, cabron.




Eso estoy convencido de que es falso. Acabo de tenerla con un moro hijo de puta que tiene acento sevillano. Madre mora. Parece español, totalmente, pero con las formas del Sur: hijo de puta redomado.


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> Poco conoces Andalucía. A las ocho de la mañana están las mujeres barriendo y fregando las puertas de su casa. Y, si alguna se retrasa ya la tildan da guarra.
> O a lo mejor es que yo vivo en California y no me he enterado.



pues lee bien, eso es exactamente lo que he dicho: las viviendas las tienen como los chorros del oro

otra cosa es la calle en general: parques, plazas, arenales, lotes vacantes y demas zonas comunes o propiedades "sin dueño" conocido, donde se puede escupir y mear a gusto -- salvo los lugares de oracion, donde tambien se esmeran con la limpieza (como los moros).


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> Poco conoces Andalucía. A las ocho de la mañana están las mujeres barriendo y fregando las puertas de su casa. Y, si alguna se retrasa ya la tildan da guarra.
> O a lo mejor es que yo vivo en California y no me he enterado.




Pero eso es en sus calles. Otro ejemplo que puedo poner respecto a eso: un andaluz que conocí en un hostal en Barcelona, me contaba que en su pueblo en Andalucía (no me acuerdo de donde) se juzga muchísimo por el aspecto. En cuanto no vas perfectamente vestido no tienen piedad contigo. Y si estás pasando una mala racha eres ya "un muerto de hambre". Por eso salió escopetado a Barcelona y quería llevarse la familia allá y no volver a Andalucía jamás.


----------



## cortoplacista (15 Ene 2022)

Solo con los gilipollas.
Buenos días.


----------



## carhacol (15 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues lee bien, eso es exactamente lo que he dicho: las viviendas las tienen como los chorros del oro
> 
> otra cosa es la calle en general: parques, plazas, arenales, lotes vacantes y demas zonas comunes o propiedades "sin dueño" conocido, donde se puede escupir y mear a gusto -- salvo los lugares de oracion, donde tambien se esmeran con la limpieza (como los moros).



Pues lee bien. La casa no es la acera y la calle que la circunda. Y cada uno se limpia su trozo de acera y calle en los pueblos. Otra cosa son las ciudades. Y, salvo que creas que esto es un pueblo perdido de Teruel, las casas están habitadas y limpias. Y sus calles. Tus prejuicios son zurullos morunos.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

@Xanna les conoce muy bien, veo.

En Marruecos es así también. La calle, los baños públicos, echos una mierda y nunca mejor dicho. No tienen sentido del respeto por lo de los demás.

Eso en Valencia NO pasa, en Barcelona sí porque ya es moruna. Aquí en UK la peor ciudad en ese sentido es Birmingham. Incluso Bristol, llena de indigentes, es más limpia que Birmingham, mucho más rica, o los barrios moros de Londres.


----------



## PASEANTE (15 Ene 2022)

España ya no existe... A ver si os enteráis.... La perdida de identidad nacional es absoluta

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## geral (15 Ene 2022)

Mira las ccaa que más votan a vox y verás la correlación.

Son CCAA que viven del presupuesto y del esfuerzo de otras CCAA


----------



## carhacol (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pero eso es en sus calles. Otro ejemplo que puedo poner respecto a eso: un andaluz que conocí en un hostal en Barcelona, me contaba que en su pueblo en Andalucía (no me acuerdo de donde) se juzga muchísimo por el aspecto. En cuanto no vas perfectamente vestido no tienen piedad contigo. Y si estás pasando una mala racha eres ya "un muerto de hambre". Por eso salió escopetado a Barcelona y quería llevarse la familia allá y no volver a Andalucía jamás.



Pero si has escrito antes que sus calles eran sucias. Sal de Pinos Puente y comprenderás que Pinos Genil es mejor que tu pueblo.


----------



## carhacol (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> @Xanna les conoce muy bien, veo.
> 
> En Marruecos es así también. La calle, los baños públicos, echos una mierda y nunca mejor dicho. No tienen sentido del respeto por lo de los demás.
> 
> Eso en Valencia NO pasa, en Barcelona sí porque ya es moruna. Aquí en UK la peor ciudad en ese sentido es Birmingham. Incluso Bristol, llena de indigentes, es más limpia que Birmingham, mucho más rica, o los barrios moros de Londres.



Pero si Valencia es colonia cagalana. Y los valencianos son muy gritones y mal vestidos.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> Pero si Valencia es colonia cagalana. Y los valencianos son muy gritones y mal vestidos.




Ya quisieras tú tener hembra tan cuidada y bien vestida como una valenciana. Son las que más se operan en España, las que más cuidan su estética.

En cuanto a gritones, lo somos, pero los andaluces se llevan la palma. Ya digo, agitanados. Los moros también son muy gritones.


----------



## broken (15 Ene 2022)

Yo soy de León y tengo varios amigos andaluces.

Radicalmente diferentes a mí, y aún así son amigos míos.

En todos los sitios hay de de todo.


----------



## alfamadrid (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Pues en lugar de abrir esta mierda en el principal pregúntale a tu madre que la tienes en el salón no? Posdata: ella es de Algeciras.


----------



## Smoker (15 Ene 2022)

Te torean los andaluces y les tienes envidia jaja


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Te torean los andaluces y les tienes envidia jaja




No tengo ninguna envidia de esa vida. Es las 24 horas del dia pensando en como engañar o no ser engañado. Insufrible.


----------



## romeoalfa (15 Ene 2022)

Lo que pasa es que allí hay mas gitanos que en ningún sitio, tienen la desgracia de tener a casi la mitad de gitanos que en toda España, por eso se sube la media de navajeros traicioneros, las personas normales allí son en general buena gente que tienen la desgracia de compartir tierra con los etnianos









La Junta sitúa a Andalucía como una tierra “referente" en inclusión social de la población gitana


La consejera de Igualdad y Políticas Sociales, María José Sánchez Rubio, ha destacado "el carácter...




www.europapress.es


----------



## jakemate (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



En Valencia están los mayores hijos de puta por metro cuadrado,mezquinos,mentirosos,flipados,liantes ,gentuza en general...jamás hagas negocios con un valenciano porque si puede te jodera...corruptos hasta la médula...que asco de gente.
En Andalucía hay mucho currante...pero se toman las cosas con calma se trabaja para vivir no se vive para trabajar son buena gente en general...prefiero a un andaluz que a un valenciano sin duda.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (15 Ene 2022)

Yo solo se que el IQ de los canarios es negativo...

Menuda gente más analfaburra, corta de mente y absurda, aparte de que no entienden el castellano.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que allí hay mas gitanos que en ningún sitio, tienen la desgracia de tener a casi la mitad de gitanos que en toda España, por eso se sube la media de navajeros traicioneros, las personas normales allí son en general buena gente que tienen la desgracia de compartir tierra con los etnianos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los tanos van allá donde se sienten a gusto. 

No hay más preguntas, señoria.


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



No se 3n otros paises pero de los epañoles en general poco bien puedo hablar, y como dices cuanto mas al sur mas cabroncismo, aunque en valencia he flipado tb con muchos personajes SON PEJIGUEROS DE COJONES Como buenos descendientes de catalanes que son. Buena gente quizas en cantabria o por esos lares pero poca diferencia


----------



## javac (15 Ene 2022)

El Lazarillo de Tormes
El buscón

Dos grandes libros de hace 500 años, que son el vivo retrato de lo que somos, tras quinientos años.


----------



## Comandante otto (15 Ene 2022)

Será que tienes cara de tonto y por eso te quieren hacer la 13/14.

Te pasará igual en todas partes,animo.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

javac dijo:


> El Lazarillo de Tormes
> El buscón
> 
> Dos grandes libros de hace 500 años, que son el vivo retrato de lo que somos, tras quinientos años.




Es que seguimos igual. España es tan pícara como los italianos, nos salva la Meseta que son cabrones y serios pero de otro estilo.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Comandante otto dijo:


> Será que tienes cara de tonto y por eso te quieren hacer la 13/14.
> 
> Te pasará igual en todas partes,animo.




A mi no me nace hacerle la 13/14 a nadie. A tu puta madre si y asi te engendró, con el butanero.


----------



## Eudoxo (15 Ene 2022)

El sur empieza en Covadonga!


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Ene 2022)

Tengo un compañero de Córdoba y lo afirmo, marrullero y rastrero.
Encima no oculta el acento


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Ene 2022)

Yo soy andaluz de Jaén y creo que el op me suda los huevos lo que opine


----------



## Smoker (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No tengo ninguna envidia de esa vida. Es las 24 horas del dia pensando en como engañar o no ser engañado. Insufrible.



En España en ningún sitio hay loose-living


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (15 Ene 2022)

Yo soy andaluz haora me entero yo que soy poderoso 

Que atajo de gilipoyas con prejuicios


----------



## Brauliocabron (15 Ene 2022)

Pedazo de hijo de la gran puta vete al infierno a comer cipotes sidosos. Aah!! Un saludo desde el Sur.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> En España en ningún sitio hay loose-living




Esa respuesta me ha gustado, creo que todo se debe a eso. Presión, pobreza. No saber si vas a tener trabajo mañana, pan para comer. Eso crea un ambiente lamentable. Lo más alejado a ese loose living, vivir sin preocupaciones del que hablas y he visto.


----------



## anduriña (15 Ene 2022)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> Di que sí, los gandaluces son lo peor, no cómo los gallegos, que son transparentes, los madrileños, que son humildes, los vascos, que son pacíficos, y por último pero no menos importantes, los catalanes, que son tan desprendidos ellos...
> 
> Ironic mode ON



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tus dos comentarios de este hilo.

Yo me quedé asombrado cuando coincidí con los andaluces por primera vez en ambientes laborales. Al relacionarme con ellos fuera, me quedé asombrado al ver que se intentaban colar constantemente en el tren.

Nunca había visto eso en Galicia fuera de ambientes marginales.

Los gallegos son bastante falsos. Hay que tener cuidado con ellos -sobre todo si no son de clase alta. En los negocios tiene que estar todo muy claro por escrito.

Los mejores son los castellanos leoneses, riojanos, navarros y vascos. Los aragoneses también bien. Los valencianos no me gustan nada.

Y, como dices, los jienenses son más bien manchegos. Se parecen más a la gente de Ciudad Real que a los sevillanos.

Ahora bien, las mujeres andaluzas son muy guapas. Mucho.


----------



## MCC (15 Ene 2022)

JOJOJOJOJO

Pillo sitio en otro hilo endofóbico paco de mierda entre paisanos.

Siempre he dicho medio en broma medio en serio: sienta a comer en la misma mesa a un andaluz, a un gallego, a un catalán, a un vasco y a un madrileño y en cinco minutos estalla otra guerra civil.


----------



## MCC (15 Ene 2022)

anduriña dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tus dos comentarios de este hilo.
> 
> Yo me quedé asombrado cuando coincidí con ellos por primera vez en ambientes laborales. Al relacionarme con ellos fuera, me quedé asombrado al ver que se intentaban colar constantemente en el tren.
> 
> ...



Yo os veo a todos de forma indistinguible. No diferencio a unos de otros, salvo los vascos, por feos.

En Israel también tenemos diferencias apabullantes, pero una identidad nacional y religiosa que esta por encima de todo lo demás. Los palestinos son cosa aparte.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Ene 2022)

Los del norte son igual o peores pero disimulan


----------



## Gotthard (15 Ene 2022)

En mi opinion los hijos de puta, los gilipollas y los retrasados de mierda estan repartidos de forma completamente equitativa por todo el territorio nacional.

Venga, decidme ahora alguno que no os habeis cruzado con una de esas tres especies en cada sitio donde habeis vivido.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (15 Ene 2022)

Los independentistas del sur no son...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Ene 2022)

¡Pero que hilo más "original"!

No sé como serán los andaluces pero que tú eres tonto ni se cotiza.


----------



## Roberto Malone (15 Ene 2022)

¿Otra vez este tipo de hilo?. No sabía que el retromonguer del OP era traffiker.

Esto lo hacía antes otro subnormal que ya no se prodiga por aquí.

Venga OP, al ignore.


----------



## Kenthomi (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (15 Ene 2022)

Al OP todavía le está doliendo que el PSOE y UGT ya no puedan montar las mariscadas que tanto gustaban por la costa gaditana, a costa del remero andaluz.
A cuantas te han invitado, goloso?  

pd: perdón... *te hemos invitado*.
Ya sabes... el comunismo de lo ajeno...


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> Pues lee bien. La casa no es la acera y la calle que la circunda. Y cada uno se limpia su trozo de acera y calle en los pueblos. Otra cosa son las ciudades. Y, salvo que creas que esto es un pueblo perdido de Teruel, las casas están habitadas y limpias. Y sus calles. Tus prejuicios son zurullos morunos.



los pueblos morunos tambien son mas limpios que las ciudades morunas, me refiero a la costumbre de tirar al suelo papeles, chicles, colillas, pipas, latas; mear y escupir en la via publica; convertir un lote vacante en un vertedero improvisado ... costumbres que no son privativas del sur pero que se acentúan a medida que te acercas a algeciras.

idem el machismo.

herencia moruna, herencia nacional-catolica, subdesarrollo sin más, el caso es que hay diferencias culturales Norte-Sur para bien y para mal y cuando se comentan las que no son necesariamente para bien tampoco es para tomarselo como una ofensa personal.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (15 Ene 2022)

*¡¡¡ALGÚN ALPUJAREÑO TE ROBÓ EL CORAZÓN Y AÚN NO LO HAS SUPERADO... PRUEBA EN LA AXARQUÍA, Y TAL VEZ TENGAS MEJOR SUERTE!!!*


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (15 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> los pueblos morunos tambien son mas limpios que las ciudades morunas, me refiero a la costumbre de tirar al suelo papeles, chicles, colillas, pipas, latas; mear y escupir en la via publica; convertir un lote vacante en un vertedero improvisado ... costumbres que no son privativas del sur pero que se acentúan a medida que te acercas a algeciras.
> 
> idem el machismo.
> 
> herencia moruna, herencia nacional-catolica, subdesarrollo sin más, el caso es que hay diferencias culturales Norte-Sur para bien y para mal y cuando se comentan las que no son necesariamente para bien tampoco es para tomarselo como una ofensa personal.



que cosas buenas tienen en el sur y que cosas malas en el norte para ti?


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡ALGÚN ALPUJAREÑO TE ROBÓ EL CORAZÓN Y AÚN NO LO HAS SUPERADO... PRUEBA EN LA AXARQUÍA, Y TAL VEZ TENGAS MEJOR SUERTE!!!*



*!!! ME QUEDO CON LOS CORDOBESES, DON BLAS !!!*


----------



## Covaleda (15 Ene 2022)

Creo que el Op debería emigrar inmediatamente.


----------



## olympus1 (15 Ene 2022)

El que a estas alturas no tenga claro que en todas partes hay de todo pues algo le falla.


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> que cosas buenas tienen en el sur y que cosas malas en el norte para ti?



hay muchas cosas buenas en el sur , pero yo he entrado a hablar de las malas LOL

ahora en serio, se trata de que los alemanes sean mas como los españoles y los espeñoles mas como los alemanes (en lo bueno que no en lo malo, atendiendo a los topicos de rigor sobre los unos y los otros).


----------



## B. Golani (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



En el sur sube la proporcion d moros y gitanos


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

Más ejemplos: en España alguien importante falsifica un doctorado y no pasa naaa, y en el Sur se le envidia por listo.

En el Norte deben dimitir inmediatamente.


----------



## OYeah (15 Ene 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> En el sur sube la proporcion d moros y gitanos




Y todo se pega.


----------



## NIKK (15 Ene 2022)

Pues nosotros cuando vamos de viaje siempre nos tratan muy bien, eso si, con mil ojos.


----------



## MªDoloresDelano (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



La verdad que no lo sé, es cierto que el cosmopolitismo de algunas ciudades de levante así como de las capitales hacen que se pierda un patrón al comportamiento humano original.
Por otra parte, los *terrorismos *y nacionalismos, así como lo "apesebrados" vagos y chupópteros han nacido siempre en el *norte *y a la sombra de la *capitalidad y del poder.
Por mi experiencia de todo hay en la viña del señor, en todas partes.*


----------



## pablomustang (15 Ene 2022)

Anda, bájate el grindr ya y deja de pensar tanto


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (15 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> *!!! ME QUEDO CON LOS CORDOBESES, DON BLAS !!!*



*¡¡¡NO ME DIGAS ESO QUE, DE NACIMIENTO, SOY EGABRENSE!!!*


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡NO ME DIGAS ESO QUE, DE NACIMIENTO, SOY EGABRENSE!!!*



*!!!MIS FELICITACIONES, CORDOBÉS DE NACIMIENTO Y GUIPUZCOANO DE ADOPCIÓN, SI ES QUE NO SE PUEDE PEDIR MÁS !!! TAMBIÉN POR SU EXQUISITA CULTURA!!! HE TENIDO QUE GOOGLEAR AXARQUIA Y EGABRENSE PARA PODER CONTESTARLE.

Y ESA TIPOGRAFÍA TAN BONITA QUE EMPLEA!!!*


----------



## Xsiano (15 Ene 2022)

Me cago en tus muertos.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (15 Ene 2022)

*HAY UN REFRÁN QUE REZA:
ALGO TENDRÁ EL AGUA CUANDO LA BENDICEN.
PUES...
¡¡¡ALGO TENDREMOS LOS ANDALUCES CUANDO TANTO SE NOS ATACA!!!*


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Ene 2022)

*Un hezpañiordo es un hezpañiordo*

*De Hawai a Japón *​


----------



## carhacol (15 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> *!!!MIS FELICITACIONES, CORDOBÉS DE NACIMIENTO Y GUIPUZCOANO DE ADOPCIÓN, SI ES QUE NO SE PUEDE PEDIR MÁS !!! TAMBIÉN POR SU EXQUISITA CULTURA!!! HE TENIDO QUE GOOGLEAR AXARQUIA Y EGABRENSE PARA PODER CONTESTARLE.
> 
> Y ESA TIPOGRAFÍA TAN BONITA QUE EMPLEA!!!*



Alguien que critica a los andaluces porque los que los conoce muy bien y no sabe donde está la Axarquía y de donde son los egabrenses es una persona poco recomendable.


----------



## TNTcl (15 Ene 2022)

El equilibrio de España se basa en Andalucía, poco poblada y rica. 

A ver si abrimos los ojos.


----------



## jose253 (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Para que lo entendáis, son algo así como Djokovic, liante, que sabe que hay unas normas pero trata de darle las vueltas necesarias para salirse con la suya, muy cansinos.
> 
> Realmente insoportables. Yo los tiraba a todos junto con los moros. Todos juntos, más o menos son lo mismo.



dinos de donde eres, asi podemos desahogarnos también nosotros. Nos vale Madrid,Cataluña,Galicia.. tenemos para todos, hijo de la grandisima perra


----------



## ArturoB (15 Ene 2022)

Hilo cíclico de racismo norte-sur, que no me extraña en este foro poblado de indigentes mentales.


----------



## Xanna (15 Ene 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> Alguien que critica a los andaluces porque los que los conoce muy bien y no sabe donde está la Axarquía y de donde son los egabrenses es una persona poco recomendable.



dónde he dicho que conozco bien a los andaluces? en realidad conozco mejor el otro lado del estrecho y cuando he estado en andalucia he reconocido una serie de comportamientos que (acertadamente o no) he identificado como "morunos".

es un comentario sin mas , creo te lo estas tomando como algo personal.

PS
he comentado alguna vez con amigos andaluces lo del capataz tumbado y la cuadrilla colocando las cosas al reves y se han partido de la risa, no se han puesto tó dignos.

todos las generalizaciones y los topicos "nacionales" tienen un punto humoristico , no hay que ser tan susceptibl, es solo un foro. Anda que no se dicen aqui a diario cosas mucho peores de otras nacionalidades, etnias y colectivos. Mejor entrar llorado de casa.


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Eres un mucho tolete

Vete a cagar anda!


----------



## Svl (15 Ene 2022)

Son los mismos prejuicios que la europa del Norte ha generado para verse en una posición de superioridad frente al mundo católico. Como andalucia es el sur del sur pues en España se repiten los prejuicios.

Me sorprende que tú hayas caido también en eso Oyeah habiendo vivido tantos años en tierras norteñas.


----------



## Porestar (15 Ene 2022)

*Muy buenos dias tengan ustedes. Una pregunta al aire: ¿es la gente del Sur la más traicionera que hay en España? La más lianta, la más navajera...*

Vaya forma de expresarse. Cree el ladron que todos son de su condición.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ene 2022)

Covidiota caga hilo.


----------



## Rodal (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy buena idea, no venga al sur.


----------



## circonita (15 Ene 2022)

Paletos escribiendo paletadas... Nada nuevo.

Y sí, ya lo han dicho, no vengáis al sur, esto es el infierno y que no os quepa duda de que Curro Jiménez os robará en cuanto paséis de Sierra Morena.
No, fuera de coñas, no vengáis. En serio.


----------



## Domyos35 (15 Ene 2022)

El gen andaluz es más vivo que el del norteño. Eso está demostrado. Sopas le han dado al Op y está resarcido.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> dinos de donde eres, asi podemos desahogarnos también nosotros. Nos vale Madrid,Cataluña,Galicia.. tenemos para todos, hijo de la grandisima perra



Ha dicho por ahí que es de Valencia.


----------



## stuka (15 Ene 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Sobre todo los de Granada




@Notrabajo34


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

Se va una temporada a fregar platos a UK y ya se cree ario...


----------



## hastalosgueb original (15 Ene 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡NO ME DIGAS ESO QUE, DE NACIMIENTO, SOY EGABRENSE!!!*



Gracias podéis dar al latín...


----------



## Goyim desobediente (15 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Que te quitó la novia un andaluz, basícamente.


----------



## nate (15 Ene 2022)

El hilo n⁰ 1576355 para hablar mierda de los andaluces, como siempre puntual.

Si estos no son bots de Calopez que suba Satanás y lo vea.


----------



## Cuncas (16 Ene 2022)

Va a ser que sí.


----------



## Lionelhut (16 Ene 2022)

Los gallegos son de extremos, o son gente genial o autenticos demonios


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (16 Ene 2022)

Andaluces y catalanes. Siempre lo mismo. 

Yo es que aprecio a mis compatriotas, lo cual hace inequívoco que soy un mal español.


----------



## Burrocracia (16 Ene 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> A ver si te crees que eres prusiano.



En serio no se porque sé tiene idealizada esa gente ,si los conoces hay mierda a paladas ,y si estudias un poco de historia fueron semi simios hasta hace 2 días (finales del siglo XIX) ulla morenitos del mediterráneo,la civilización


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (16 Ene 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> dónde he dicho que conozco bien a los andaluces? en realidad conozco mejor el otro lado del estrecho y cuando he estado en andalucia he reconocido una serie de comportamientos que (acertadamente o no) he identificado como "morunos".
> 
> es un comentario sin mas , creo te lo estas tomando como algo personal.
> 
> ...



Es curioso porque a mi me pasa lo mismo con las mujeres, las maltratadas, los negros, los moros o los progres. Y no veas que poco aguante tienen.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (16 Ene 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Son los mismos prejuicios que la europa del Norte ha generado para verse en una posición de superioridad frente al mundo católico. Como andalucia es el sur del sur pues en España se repiten los prejuicios.
> 
> Me sorprende que tú hayas caido también en eso Oyeah habiendo vivido tantos años en tierras norteñas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 907487



Que hasta un progre como tú lo vea, nos da una idea de la tremenda "perspicacia" del OP.

Pero lo realmente curioso es que se repite el mismo esquema en todos lados. Los franceses del norte tienen tópicos parecidos sobre los del sur, los alemanes sobre los bávaros, los bávaros sobre los italianos (del norte), los milaneses sobre los napolitanos y así todo. 

En suma que hay que ser un indigente mental o haberse tirado mucho tiempo en Inglaterra, todo lo "bueno" se pega, para soltar siempre las mismas tontadas allá donde estés.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (16 Ene 2022)

Conozco a unos cuantos andaluces y son unos perros de cuidado, mas falsos que judas y con un rollito malo que a mi honestamente no me va. 


Los del Norte seremos lo que sea, pero vamos con la verdad por delante y somos tíos de palabra.


----------



## ashe (16 Ene 2022)

Muchos de los males del sur viene debido al proteccionismo rancio hacia las regiones privilegiadas que hacen frontera con francia (salvo huesca) y los que critican a España comparandose con el resto veo que poco conocéis como roban de Francia para arriba, el nepotismo de esos es lo que fomenta parte de los males actuales a nivel global, pero es lo que tiene la propaganda que manipula los hechos a favor del propagandista, en el caso de la actual españa les debemos mucho a esos seres de luz como son los alemanes con willy brand financiando a la PSOE para eliminar a la competencia en forma de desmantelamiento

Pero vamos... con el historial de esas mismas regiones privilegiadas decir que el sur son los peores... los males del sur se debe a los gitanos y como dije anteriormente al proteccionismo de los de siempre A COSTA DE HUNDIR AL RESTO



OYeah dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero me refiero a otra cosa. A la malicia, a los vivos, a los navajeros, a los pícaros. Son muy muy cansinos. Si no te la clavan te la clavarán, son así.



Eso es como decir que el sur de Italia son los peores, muchos critican a esos y ninguno mira el origen de los males del sur de Italia que tiene que ver con la reunificación (que en resumdias cuentas el norte saqueó hasta los calzoncillos, porque precisamente el sur de Italia fue de los lugares mas ricos de Europa, en especial cuando estaba bajo control ESPAÑOL)


----------



## stuka (16 Ene 2022)

stuka dijo:


> @Notrabajo34





stuka dijo:


> @Notrabajo34




BASURITA...SACA LA PATITA.


----------



## XRL (16 Ene 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Conozco a unos cuantos andaluces y son unos perros de cuidado, mas falsos que judas y con un rollito malo que a mi honestamente no me va.
> 
> 
> Los del Norte seremos lo que sea, pero vamos con la verdad por delante y somos tíos de palabra.



mil veces antes me quedo con gente del norte que con andaluces

veo a los andaluces como a los gitanos


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Ene 2022)

Diria sin miedo a equivocarme, que lo mas miserable y despreciable de España es el extremo norte y el extremo sur

Gandalucia tiene ese bagaje cultural morogitano basado en el analfabetismo, el fariseismo y el trilerismo, gentuza falsa ladrona gandula y analfabeta. Y en la cornisa cantabrica no son falsos, son bastante previsibles, pero son escoria jodidamente cuevana, malvada, sin civilizar, un puto cancer tanto para el entorno como para el resto de la poblacion

Y luego por supuesto los catalufos que son en general una isla mezcla de miserabilidad y retraso mental al 50%


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Ene 2022)

los gallegos son la peor gente del país y con diferencia


----------



## Godofredo1099 (16 Ene 2022)

XRL dijo:


> mil veces antes me quedo con gente del norte que con andaluces
> 
> veo a los andaluces como a los gitanos



Toda la gente del Sur tiene el sambenito a cuestas de guasones, simpáticos y con mushooo arte como si fuesen una mezcla entre Paco de Lucía y Joaquín er der Beti, estereotipos al margen, muchos de los que he conocido y no es por hacer sangre, eran malencarados, rastreros y chusma de lo peorcito, tanto en trabajos como en relaciones personales.


----------



## Sesino6 (16 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Buen estudio.
Muy científico.


----------



## jose253 (16 Ene 2022)

romeoalfa dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que allí hay mas gitanos que en ningún sitio, tienen la desgracia de tener a casi la mitad de gitanos que en toda España, por eso se sube la media de navajeros traicioneros, las personas normales allí son en general buena gente que tienen la desgracia de compartir tierra con los etnianos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los gitanos estan mas mezclados que la ensalada de macedonia. hay gente con algun familiar gitano(padre,abuelo,abuela,bisabuelo,bisabuela) que ni reconoceriais. luego estan los que aun siguen en la marginalidad, pero no estan todos en el mismo saco. 
La tasa de criminalidad dice que hay mas delincuentes navajeros en muchas otras comunidades que en andalucia.
67.6 por 1000 en baleares, 64.5 en melilla,63.7 en qatarluña,61.2 en perumadrid,56 en ceuta,46.5 en c valenciana,44.6 en navarra,42.8 en vascongadas y 40.3 en andalucia.
mas delincuentes y navajeros en muchas comunidades, y bastantes mas en las excelentisimas baleares,cataluña y madrid


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Ene 2022)

Estremadura.

La gente descendiente de ahi. Son un cáncer. Y medio gitanos. De esos que ya con 12 tienen hijos y viven con los padres y todo queda en Familia.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (16 Ene 2022)

Yo niego la mayor. 

Como andaluz oriental que ha trabajado en una empresa sueca muchos años, si queréis ver a gente lianta, navajera y traicionera, iros a los países nórdicos.


----------



## jose253 (16 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estremadura.
> 
> La gente descendiente de ahi. Son un cáncer. Y medio gitanos. De esos que ya con 12 tienen hijos y viven con los padres y todo queda en Familia.



eso seria hace 40 años, hay que actualizarse


----------



## Ratona001 (16 Ene 2022)

jose253 dijo:


> eso seria hace 40 años, hay que actualizarse



No soy tan viejuna.

Si hubiese nacido en Asturias, Valencia... Seguro que tendria hamijos y todo gente que me echase de menos. 

En Internet en mis años mozos hice mucho hamijo digital de Valencia. Ya nada. Años muy mozos...

Esa gente de Estremadura esparcida por todos lados.. sobre todo Madrid.. ya digo. Envidiosa, Paco, fea, y pseudogitana, dobles sentidos, puñales por detrás....


----------



## vanderwilde (16 Ene 2022)

Yo soy de un pueblo de Sevilla, y me da igual que quien quiera nos insulte, ya ahí está dejando algo que ver de su personalidad, o poca vergüenza, como se quiera llamar. Yo jamás voy a juzgar lo que hay en el resto de España, porque para mí todo el mundo es igual. A cualquier comunidad que vaya, me siento como lo que es: mi país.

Cuando se hacía la mili se tenía amigos de cualquier parte: de aquí, de allí, de barrios malos, de barrios buenos, de pueblo, de ciudad, y cerapio discriminación.

Yo no tengo discriminación más que por cuatro golfos/as, políticos, empresarios -no todos-, y algo más, y eso lo hay en todos sitios.

Por eso dije en otro hilo que no hay nada más racista encima de la tierra que un español. Los moros se juntan, los negros de juntan, los colombianos se juntan, etc, etc, y aquí estamos discriminándonos de un pueblo a otro a 10 km de distancia. Yo creo que es algo...


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Toda la gente del Sur tiene el sambenito a cuestas de guasones, simpáticos y con mushooo arte como si fuesen una mezcla entre Paco de Lucía y Joaquín er der Beti, estereotipos al margen, muchos de los que he conocido y no es por hacer sangre, eran malencarados, rastreros y chusma de lo peorcito, tanto en trabajos como en relaciones personales.



Ahí estamos.


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Conozco a unos cuantos andaluces y son unos perros de cuidado, mas falsos que judas y con un rollito malo que a mi honestamente no me va.
> 
> 
> Los del Norte seremos lo que sea, pero vamos con la verdad por delante y somos tíos de palabra.



A eso me refiero. A ese rollito malo y esa falsedad.


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

Domyos35 dijo:


> El gen andaluz es más vivo que el del norteño. Eso está demostrado. Sopas le han dado al Op y está resarcido.




Más vivo, no más inteligente. Y recuerdo a todos que la Reconquista no se inició en Andalucia precisamente.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (16 Ene 2022)

Ni de coña. Lo que pasa es que no mean colonia.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (16 Ene 2022)

*¡¡¡GOYA, MAÑOOOO, QUE DE BIEN QUE NOS CONOCÍAS!!!

SI EN VEZ DE PINTOR HUBIESES SIDO PSICÓLOGO...¡¡¡CUANTO MAL NOS HUBIESES EVITAO!!!*


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (16 Ene 2022)

Otro al que un andaluz se ha follao a su novia.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (16 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No soy tan viejuna.
> 
> Si hubiese nacido en Asturias, Valencia... Seguro que tendria hamijos y todo gente que me echase de menos.
> 
> ...



Extremadura, ratona, Extremadura


----------



## Godofredo1099 (16 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Estremadura.
> 
> La gente descendiente de ahi. Son un cáncer. Y medio gitanos. De esos que ya con 12 tienen hijos y viven con los padres y todo queda en Familia.




El 90% de los kinkis de BCN y de Cataluña en general tipo Torete o Vaquilla antes de la llegada de los moritos wenos, eran todos descendientes de andaluces, con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> El 90% de los kinkis de BCN y de Cataluña en general tipo Torete o Vaquilla antes de la llegada de los moritos wenos, eran todos descendientes de andaluces, con eso te lo digo todo.




Por eso he citado a @Actor Secundario Bob , el siempre se ha quejado de eso, de que le jodieron la niñez y quizás la vida toda esa morralla que ahora se las da de haber levantado Cataluña, como en el video que he puesto.


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

Y vuelvo a repetir: la Reconquista no se inició en Andalucia.


----------



## kronopio (16 Ene 2022)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Yo niego la mayor.
> 
> Como andaluz oriental que ha trabajado en una empresa sueca muchos años, si queréis ver a gente lianta, navajera y traicionera, iros a los países nórdicos.



Esto que dices no será por supremacismo cultural?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Playero (16 Ene 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Algún gen moro?
> 
> Lo digo porque vuelvo a España y sí, Valencia tiene sus cosas, pero en general la gente no va tan de viva como los del Sur, a los que sinceramente les tengo bastante asco. No todos son así, por supuesto, pero sí, dan asco. Emplean más tiempo y energia en escaquearse y darle vueltas a todo que en trabajar. Trepas y falsos a más no poder. Liantes.
> 
> ...



Repitiendo los mismos tópicos de siempre. Y eso que has visto mundo.
Luego te quejas que algunos ingleses son racistas y clasistas con los españoles. Tu estás haciendo lo mismo sin inmutarte.


----------



## Busher (16 Ene 2022)

Sin pretender entrar en temas de odio y rollos chungos entre regiones de españa, si que hay una cosa que creo que es obvia y es que en determinadas zonas la gente es mas tendente, no se si por vocacion o por "obligacion" cultural", a ser mas abierta mientras que en otras cuesta mucho mas que "te hagan sitio".
El problema es que esa "apertura" y aparente automatismo de la "hermandad sobrevenida" son engañosos y a menudo llevan a desengaños y a que la cosa acabe con sentimientos de haber sido traicionado, cosa que pasa mucho menos cuando ya de salida, se muestra una actitud reacia a "acoger al forastero".

Dicho de forma mas directa; si llegas a donde sin conocerte te tratan como a un amigo de toda la vida, es mucho mas probable que al cabo de un tiempo, cuando te conozcan, te den la espalda y te puedas sentir traicionado, mientras que donde desde el principio se mostraron distantes contigo, la cosa solo puede quedarse igual o ir a mejor, lo cual no se siente como una traicion.

Esa es mi experiencia con gente de diferentes sitios y diferentes formas de ser.


----------



## _Suso_ (16 Ene 2022)

En Canarias somos gente de puta madre por ejemplo y estamos al sur no, lo siguiente, hasta vivo yo aquí que no es poca cosa


----------



## Ederto (16 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> O'henry eres un puto subnormal y además progre comepollas



pero tiene razón.


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

Playero dijo:


> Repitiendo los mismos tópicos de siempre. Y eso que has visto mundo.
> Luego te quejas que algunos ingleses son racistas y clasistas con los españoles. Tu estás haciendo lo mismo sin inmutarte.




Y lo son. Los tópicos tienen mucho de razón. Cuando el rio suena...

Yo estoy haciendo lo mismo con los ingleses y con los andaluces y con todo dios. ¿Las rusas? Unas putas materialistas. ¿Los yankis? Unos bárbaros paletos. ¿Los moros? Unos ladrones de bazar y navajeros. ¿Los gitanos? Unos jetas y unos dramas.

Esto del drama por ejemplo es algo que no me gusta nada y lo llevan en la sangre los gitanos y gitanas y los moros. Os acordáis de cuando Trump se cargó al moro áquel? Que si iba a arder el mundo. Aquí en Burbuja y en los medios oficiales todo el mundo acojonado con Irán. La bandera roja aquella en lo alto del minarete o lo que fuera.

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! Dramones de gitanas en funeral.

El Kichis, ahora todo gordo, es ejemplo de personaje del Sur al que le reventaría a hostias. Más falso que la madre que lo parió.


----------



## anduriña (16 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No soy tan viejuna.
> 
> Si hubiese nacido en Asturias, Valencia... Seguro que tendria hamijos y todo gente que me echase de menos.
> 
> ...



Pues a mí los extremeños me parecen buena gente. Los pocos que conozco. Cuenta más, que me ha picado la curiosidad. 

Son muy parados, eso sí. Un tanto catetos si quieres. Pero no tienen mal fondo.

Como los castellanomanchegos. Con mujeres más guapas que las castellanomanchegas -que mira que son feas éstas.


----------



## El primo del Adric (16 Ene 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pero tiene razón.



Tú eres etarra y subnormal como el imbécil valenciano pancatalanista comepollas del puto Ohenry que se tuvo que cambiar de nick por acojonado y tolili y que ahora caga hilos de mierda como este


----------



## Ederto (16 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Tú eres etarra y subnormal como el imbécil valenciano pancatalanista comepollas del puto Ohenry que se tuvo que cambiar de nick por acojonado y tolili y que ahora caga hilos de mierda como este



esa le ha picado, eh?


----------



## Lemavos (16 Ene 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Conozco todo el terruño y a sus gentes, y lo que puedo resumir es que cuanto más al norte, la gente es más aborregada ... curran y prosperan para que el sistema los fagocite. Los del sur lo tienen más claro, "para que los fagociten que curre otro"



Pues como dejen de currar los del norte, que se preparen los del sur. Y ya está pasando


----------



## OYeah (16 Ene 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Tú eres etarra y subnormal como el imbécil valenciano pancatalanista comepollas del puto Ohenry que se tuvo que cambiar de nick por acojonado y tolili y que ahora caga hilos de mierda como este




No, me lo cambió Calopez por sus santos cojones, sin preguntarme bloqueó mi nick forever and ever. Cosas del directo y del puto calvo de mierda.

Y ni pancatalanista ni comepollas, pero los del sur son escoria, ya digo, al Kichi le echaba a una piara de cerdos hambrientos.


----------



## OYeah (17 Ene 2022)

Arriba!


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (17 Ene 2022)

Ayyyyyyyy! que za llenao el jilo de andaluze escocíos miarma!


----------



## Guano For Life (18 Ene 2022)

Si. Lo es.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En cualquier caso, yo me quedo con los andaluces del floro @Lemmy es Dios @alas97 @Ancient Warrior



Y bien que haces. Del OP qué decir, pues que ya sospechábamos que era imbécil, y con este hilo lo ha dejado claro.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Y bien que haces. Del OP qué decir, pues que ya sospechábamos que era imbécil, y con este hilo lo ha dejado claro.



Sí, lo es.

Me viene bien que haya gente así.Yo quiero a las Andaluzas.


----------



## lacuentaatras (17 Abr 2022)

recuerdo un programa de TeleMadrid donde daban voz a los migrantes y turistas a la pregunta de cómo nos veían.....

Me enganche.....Daba muchisima moral escucharles. Eran brutales sus comentarios y cómo nos veian....

Un repasito por la historia, y tambien nos retratan en ocasiones...como lo mejor...En boca de muchos de nuestros enemigos...

Me da a mi que es muy patrio comparar nustras basuras con los monumentos del vecino....


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

@sivigliano @Sr Filo Viperino @Sick Sad World


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Abr 2022)

El primo del Adric dijo:


> Tú eres etarra y subnormal como el imbécil valenciano pancatalanista comepollas del puto Ohenry que se tuvo que cambiar de nick por acojonado y tolili y que ahora caga hilos de mierda como este



El ohenry es de la peor escoria del forito, cumple todos los.mantras el último es que era covilerdo perdido.

Su otra cuenta se la banearon por comer pollas.

Supuestamente vendía q tenía plata por currar en UK de friegaplatos  y se indignó porque no le daban el IMV.


----------



## Sesino6 (17 Abr 2022)

El sur no existe.
Es un constructo.
Donde flota una pelota en un espacio tridimensional no hay norte ni sur.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2022)

Los andaluces se merecen un respeto. Ni han votado independentistas ni han votado al sanchismo ganso de mierda. Ya en eso su superiores muchos. Olé.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Yo soy andaluz haora me entero yo que soy poderoso
> 
> Que atajo de gilipoyas con prejuicios



Decir que el hilo es vergonzoso es quedarme corto.


----------



## afortunada (17 Abr 2022)

Efectivamente, pero lo mires por donde lo mires. A nivel mundial, a nivel europeo, a nivel español.... Lo de abajo son peores en todos los aspectos siempre.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (17 Abr 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso está claro. He dicho que en general.
> 
> Pero es que es demasiada gente, en general. No hay manera de que dejen de pensar en metérle la puñalada a alguien o sacar algo de provecho de cualquier cosa. ¿Cómo pueden vivir así? Debe haber sido el hambre.
> 
> Todo muy moro, añado. Y he estado en Marruecos.



No has estado en Marruecos, eres de Marruecos.

Edit. Joder, no recordaba este hilo y he vuelto a decir lo mismo que le dije hace tiempo. Estoy mayor...


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Abr 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> *¡¡¡NO ME DIGAS ESO QUE, DE NACIMIENTO, SOY EGABRENSE!!!*



Vamos, que eres natural de Cabra. Yo soy malagueña de costa, pero mi abuelo materno era cordobés, de un pueblo del valle del Guadalquivir. 

Respecto a Cabra, hace años leí una anécdota que no sé si usted conoce o si es verídica. La historia transcurre tal que así: durante la época de Franco, en algún consejo de ministros se discutían posibles reformas del sistema educativo. En concreto, la importancia o no de incluir el estudio del latín en el programa educativo. Un participante, natural de Cabra como usted, era defensor de la eliminación del latín, argumentando que 'no servía para nada'. A lo que otro participante, en un alarde de ingenio, replicó: "el latín sirve para que a los naturales de Cabra como usted se les llame egabrenses y no cabrones".

Un saludo

P.D: Espero que no se tome este mensaje a mal, que no va con ninguna mala intención. Los andaluces somos buena gente, digan lo que digan en este foro de tarados.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (17 Abr 2022)

Los "nobles del Norte" estuvieron 40 años sonriéndole por la calle al vecino policía o concejal para después chivarle al comando Donosti sus rutinas y que le pusieran una bomba lapa o le pegasen un tiro en la nuca


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Abr 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> *!!!MIS FELICITACIONES, CORDOBÉS DE NACIMIENTO Y GUIPUZCOANO DE ADOPCIÓN, SI ES QUE NO SE PUEDE PEDIR MÁS !!! TAMBIÉN POR SU EXQUISITA CULTURA!!! HE TENIDO QUE GOOGLEAR AXARQUIA Y EGABRENSE PARA PODER CONTESTARLE.
> 
> Y ESA TIPOGRAFÍA TAN BONITA QUE EMPLEA!!!*



Aquí una andaluza, concretamente de la costa malagueña, que no ha tenido necesidad de buscar el significado de ninguno de esos dos términos ya que los conocía ampliamente, como conozco muchos otros. De hecho, he obtenido la medalla de oro en el Torneo de Cultura de Burbuja 2022. Para que luego digáis en este foro que los andaluces somos vagos e incultos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Abr 2022)

carhacol dijo:


> Alguien que critica a los andaluces porque los que los conoce muy bien y no sabe donde está la Axarquía y de donde son los egabrenses es una persona poco recomendable.



Efectivamente, es una ignorante y una bocachancla. Le acabo de contestar como se merece. Esa forera tiene la costumbre de pontificar de lo que no sabe, un pecado corriente en este nuestro foro.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (17 Abr 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Conozco todo el terruño y a sus gentes, y lo que puedo resumir es que cuanto más al norte, la gente es más aborregada ... curran y prosperan para que el sistema los fagocite. Los del sur lo tienen más claro, "para que los fagociten que curre otro"



Ok. ¿Y En el siglo XVII cual era la excusa?


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Abr 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> *A cualquier comunidad que vaya, me siento como lo que es: mi país.*


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sí, lo es.
> 
> Me viene bien que haya gente así.Yo quiero a las Andaluzas.


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (17 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Vamos, que eres natural de Cabra. Yo soy malagueña de costa, pero mi abuelo materno era cordobés, de un pueblo del valle del Guadalquivir.
> 
> Respecto a Cabra, hace años leí una anécdota que no sé si usted conoce o si es verídica. La historia transcurre tal que así: durante la época de Franco, en algún consejo de ministros se discutían posibles reformas del sistema educativo. En concreto, la importancia o no de incluir el estudio del latín en el programa educativo. Un participante, natural de Cabra como usted, era defensor de la eliminación del latín, argumentando que 'no servía para nada'. A lo que otro participante, en un alarde de ingenio, replicó: "el latín sirve para que a los naturales de Cabra como usted se les llame egabrenses y no cabrones".
> 
> ...



Egabrenses como Alcalá Galiano, o Juan Valera, en la parte "positiva" y "La Calvo" o "La sonrisa del régimen" (Solis) por la de la vergüenza...
¡¡¡EN TODOS SITIOS CUECEN HABAS...Y EN MI CASA A CALDERADAS!!! Que reza el refrán.
Procuro llevar alta mi cuna andaluza (de nacimiento, adolescencia y crianza) todas ellas andaluzas y de provincias diferentes, nunca he abjurado de mis orígenes y creo que es la mejor aportación que puedo realizar a la tierra que ne vio nacer. Por cierto, gran cantidad de injurias y falsedades que hemos recibido a lo largo de los siglos, y aún somos un referente de gran importancia.

Por cierto, casi todos mis ancestros son malagueños, de ambas costas, y una de las ramas de Torre del Mar.
Saludos.

P.D.
Las críticas, si son constructivas y planteadas decentemente, nunca pueden ser tomadas a mal. Nuestra evolución se consigue analizando los errores que recibimos por mediación de "esas críticas".


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Vamos, que eres natural de Cabra. Yo soy malagueña de costa, pero mi abuelo materno era cordobés, de un pueblo del valle del Guadalquivir.
> 
> Respecto a Cabra, hace años leí una anécdota que no sé si usted conoce o si es verídica. La historia transcurre tal que así: durante la época de Franco, en algún consejo de ministros se discutían posibles reformas del sistema educativo. En concreto, la importancia o no de incluir el estudio del latín en el programa educativo. Un participante, natural de Cabra como usted, era defensor de la eliminación del latín, argumentando que 'no servía para nada'. A lo que otro participante, en un alarde de ingenio, replicó: "el latín sirve para que a los naturales de Cabra como usted se les llame egabrenses y no cabrones".
> 
> ...



Cierto





__





ANECDOTAS HISTORICAS: SOBRE LA IMPORTANCIA DEL LATIN


anecdotas historicas: sobre la importancia del latin



www.jdiezarnal.com


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Abr 2022)

Gonzalo Fernández de Córdoba, el "Gran Capitán", de Montilla. Álvaro de Bazán, marqués de Santa Cruz, granadino. Alvar Núñez Cabeza de Vaca, jerezano. Cristóbal de Olid, jienense. Gonzalo Fernández de Quesada, granadino ¿Sigo?

Todos estos supongo que cumplen con los adjetivos que les dedicas y hubiese sido interesante que tuvieses oportunidad de decírselos a la cara.

No sé si tú y todos los que te jalean sois más tontos que sinvergüenzas, o más sinvergüenzas que tontos.

A ver quien me saca de dudas.


----------



## Covaleda (17 Abr 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Vamos, que eres natural de Cabra. Yo soy malagueña de costa, pero mi abuelo materno era cordobés, de un pueblo del valle del Guadalquivir.
> 
> Respecto a Cabra, hace años leí una anécdota que no sé si usted conoce o si es verídica. La historia transcurre tal que así: durante la época de Franco, en algún consejo de ministros se discutían posibles reformas del sistema educativo. En concreto, la importancia o no de incluir el estudio del latín en el programa educativo. Un participante, natural de Cabra como usted, era defensor de la eliminación del latín, argumentando que 'no servía para nada'. A lo que otro participante, en un alarde de ingenio, replicó: "el latín sirve para que a los naturales de Cabra como usted se les llame egabrenses y no cabrones".
> 
> ...



La celebérrima anécdota tuvo como protagonistas a José Solís y a Adolfo Muñoz. Y fue en un debate de las Cortes.

_"¿Para qué sirve hoy el latín?", preguntó el sonriente ministro. "Por de pronto, señor", contestó Adolfo Muñoz, profesor de la Universidad Complutense y amante de la cultura, "para que a su señoría, que ha nacido en Cabra, le llamen egabrense y no otra cosa"._

Solís pese a esta anécdota era y es un tipo muy bien considerado. En su pueblo aún luce su busto en una plaza.


----------



## Xanna (17 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> La celebérrima anécdota tuvo como protagonistas a José Solís y a Adolfo Muñoz. Y fue en un debate de las Cortes.
> 
> _"¿Para qué sirve hoy el latín?", preguntó el sonriente ministro. "Por de pronto, señor", contestó Adolfo Muñoz, profesor de la Universidad Complutense y amante de la cultura, "para que a su señoría, que ha nacido en Cabra, le llamen egabrense y no otra cosa"._
> 
> Solís pese a esta anécdota era y es un tipo muy bien considerado. En su pueblo aún luce su busto en una plaza.



Solis entregó el Sahara a Hassan "de andaluz a andaluz".

andaluces y marroquíes, primos hermanos a la hora de hacer cambalaches con lo que no es suyo.

y los andaluces más racistas con sus vecinos del sur son los primeros en ofenderse cuando se les recuerda que ellos también lo son.

al menos el forero @DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta tiene sentido del humor y no se pone tó digno. 

sera la parte vasca


----------



## Covaleda (17 Abr 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Solis entregó el Sahara a Hassan "de andaluz a andaluz".
> 
> andaluces y marroquíes, primos hermanos a la hora de hacer cambalaches con lo que no es suyo.



No.
Y tampoco.


----------



## Xanna (17 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No.
> Y tampoco.




pues va a que ser que si 

El día que España entregó el Sáhara | Domingo | EL PAÍS (elpais.com) 

y también que si


----------



## Covaleda (17 Abr 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> pues va a que ser que si
> 
> El día que España entregó el Sáhara | Domingo | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)
> 
> y también que si



Lo País jajajajajaja Javier Tusell además Jaaaaaajajajajaja!
¿Qué será lo próximo? ¿La wikipedia?
Hagusté el favó.


----------



## Xanna (17 Abr 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Lo País jajajajajaja
> ¿Qué será lo próximo? ¿La wikipedia?



pfffff


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (19 Abr 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> Solis entregó el Sahara a Hassan "de andaluz a andaluz".
> 
> andaluces y marroquíes, primos hermanos a la hora de hacer cambalaches con lo que no es suyo.
> 
> ...



Pues cualquiera lo diría viendo de una chupapollas aficionada al rabo moruno. Será que más de uno te ha puesto más de un reparo.

Es cómico que una progre sociata vergonzante como tú, de libro además, se haga la graciosilla tirando de la xenofobia que tanto critica en otros.


----------



## pacomer (19 Abr 2022)

Son subdesarrollados como
sus primos marroquies. Andalucia
para juerga y poco más.


----------



## Raulisimo (19 Abr 2022)

Se ve que no conocéis GALICIA.


----------



## Lado oscuro (19 Abr 2022)

Los castellanos son todos unos genocidas. Canarias es Castilla.


----------

